
Redmond startup powers all-electric first flight of a Cessna turboprop - blendo
https://www.seattletimes.com/business/boeing-aerospace/redmond-startup-powers-all-electric-first-flight-of-a-cessna-turboprop/
======
blendo
“The target market is planes that fly regional routes out of smaller airports,
carrying 5 to 12 people distances from 50 to 500 miles.”

I think the engine is the magni500: 570 kW / 750 shp
[https://www.magnix.aero/products/#](https://www.magnix.aero/products/#)

